

Show HN: My game, "Venture Crapital" - wylie

This weekend I participated in my first hackathon at TechCrunch Disrupt, and built an HTML5 game with a few people that I met at the event. We got honorable mention, putting us in the top 6 teams of 104 competing. I'm looking for some feedback on the game, so here it is:<p>http://venturecrapital.us<p>Source:<p>https://github.com/wylieconlon/Venture-Crapital<p>https://github.com/dmitric/venturecrapital-server
======
systemtrigger
You guys built that in 24 hours? Killer job! I skimmed the javascript... How
do you collaborate on something like that? Does one person write most of
javascript, and one person mostly do design, etc? Or is everyone mostly
working on some aspect of the javascript?

~~~
wylie
Thank you! I'm glad you asked about this, because I'm really proud of how well
we worked together. We had two developers and two designers/strategists, and
only one person with previous hackathon experience. The idea came from an
offhand comment when we got stuck on another silly idea. After hashing it out,
we realized that we all had the same goal in mind and started to build.

It was easy to split up the work because our skill sets were so different. We
weren't stepping on each other's feet, and because of the time constraints, we
didn't have time to second-guess anything. We used Dropbox and Github to
manage our files, and frequently pushed updates to each other.

Dmitri wrote the server and scraped the CrunchBase. I wrote all the
Javascript, except for the backend API calls and some setup logic. Adrian and
Chris created all of the game mechanics and graphics, our main website, and
some sounds that we never ended up using.

We did have some tense moments where Dmitri and I were both editing the
Javascript and had conflicts, so we decided to both work on the same screen to
stay sane. But everything else was a collaboration towards a shared vision,
where we each had very clearly delineated roles.

